# R.I.P steven graham



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

*Huricane Rita Damage*

These are pictures of my buddys car in south east texas. the car port of his appartment fell on it then slid accross the top not a pretty site to come home to. but it cold have ben alot worse. most of the town is leveled. theres also a good side hole in the rear passenger door but cant see it from any of these pictures and the car is already at the shop.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

aw that sucks. these hurricans are fkkin everything up. had family that livd in port authur


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

StevenLK said:


> aw that sucks. these hurricans are fkkin everything up. had family that livd in port authur


yeah im from bridge city right next door to port aurthur these pics are from port aurthur


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

coulda been worse


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> coulda been worse


verry true


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

ouch....is it me or do you guys see a crack in the windshield?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

just my advice....block the license plate in the pic.....


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Exalta said:


> just my advice....block the license plate in the pic.....


why's that?


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

This was my good friend steven grahams car after hurricane rita damage. Steven graham died last nightOctober 11, 2005 in car crash pulling into a gas station in this verry same car. not exactly sure the story yet and have yet to see the car. but this is for you Steven Graham R.I.P we love you.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

damn im sorry to her that.


----------



## akoolguy (Feb 28, 2004)

sorry aobut your loss man!, may he rest in peice


----------



## RedHot200sx (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. R.I.P. Steven


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

thanks for the replies guys but i think i put this in the wrong section maybe i should have put this in the general or off topic area.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

skoodles.. my prayers are with your friends family.. sucks to have something that bad. AIM me sometime let me see what me as and my company can do to help a bit.


----------



## Bstric06 (May 25, 2005)

Skoodles said:


> This was my good friend steven grahams car after hurricane rita damage. Steven graham died last nightOctober 11, 2005 in car crash pulling into a gas station in this verry same car. not exactly sure the story yet and have yet to see the car. but this is for you Steven Graham R.I.P we love you.



Sry about your friend steven, hope all is well, all prayers to him


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

I think I rememeber seeing these pictures about a week ago. I felt bad enough about the damage... the poor guy must have been through hell the last few weeks. I wish his family and friends the best.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Char said:


> I think I rememeber seeing these pictures about a week ago. I felt bad enough about the damage... the poor guy must have been through hell the last few weeks. I wish his family and friends the best.


yeah i posted the pictures just showin off the damage of hurricane rita.....then this happens bad thing is i dont have any pictures of him. theres a video that the fueneran place made of him but i think ima just get some from his parents and make my own little video for them.


----------

